# Exposure Therapy (Flooding, with Coke!)



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Your assignment should you choose to accept it:

Go to a busy department store (like Target) and buy a Coke (any carbonated beverage will do). Now, when standing in line to check out, drop the bottled beverage onto the floor and watch it explode; explode all over you, the cashier, the next cashier, the others in line with you - make sure it goes _everywhere_. Quietly leave and evaluate the situation, noting your feelings and perceptions of others.

Any takers?

It's easy! I just did it, except I didn't plan it out ahead of time.
:rofl

-- edit --

Forgot to add that I got another Coke and checked out at another register.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess you had to be there? :con :stu


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

:lol Yeah that's a good way to call attention to yourself! I've done stuff like that (not purposely, just because I'm clutzy) and if you have a nice group of strangers around you it just lightens the mood and makes people laugh. I've also found doing something embarrassing makes people a little friendlier and they'll usually try and make you feel better by telling you anecdotes about their own exploding coke moments. Either that or someone breaks out into tears because you just ruined their beloved heirloom sweater from their dead grandmother, that would be just my luck :doh


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

i wudnt do it cos its too easy. ive purposely tried stuff like that in the past such as dropping about 25 coins on the floor in a shopping centre, tripping up infront of people etc.... i go ntohing out of it and found myself saying ''is that it? thats too easy''

the basic idea is good and i use that however i do more extreme things to draw attention to myself such as going shopping in fancy dress clothes , singing whilst travelling on the train


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Jellybeanz said:


> I've also found doing something embarrassing makes people a little friendlier and they'll usually try and make you feel better by telling you anecdotes about their own exploding coke moments.


In my experience this is very true. Empathy can really draw people together.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

julie cooper said:


> i go ntohing out of it and found myself saying ''is that it? thats too easy''


That would be something for me! If it were too easy, I'd know that I need something more challenging. If thinking about the situation doesn't invoke anxious feelings, I need to find something else that is. 


julie cooper said:


> i do more extreme things to draw attention to myself such as going shopping in fancy dress clothes , singing whilst travelling on the train


Good for you! :yes


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Wow that was scary and funny as hell at the same time. You endured it though. I bet it was nice to find out that there are some compassionate people out there.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL. I like to do things like try to open the wrong car, run into people accidentally, forget my money in the checkout lane, etc. All of which is less messy and half as exciting as exploding coke. Glad you can laugh about it :lol


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I_am_me said:


> LOL. I like to do things like try to open the wrong car...


 :um Better be careful with that one!

I forgot to add that the most difficult consequence was going back to the same store! I needed to go back the next day and I was petrified. I started to go to the other Target and then I realized that this was nonsense. I turned around and went back. If anyone noticed me they didn't say anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DanielK,

That is scary! I would be afraid they'd kick me out of the store.
I don't know what I would do. 

:boogie :boogie :boogie for handling it so well!


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Scares the crap out of me to think about doing this. I did it once but on accident and I was so embarrassed. This would probably help me but I just don't have the guts.


----------



## I_am_me (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG I thought of you today!!!

Try this! Go to JC Penney with your child, if you dont have one, borrow one. Buy said child a frozen drink and have child place drink on counter while checking out in a busy line. Have said child knock frozen drink on floor while taking bag off counter :doh Make sure drink splashes all over the floor and sides of counter and a few droplets on the person immediately behind you. opcorn Make sure cashier hands you a roll of paper towels without you asking for them. :um Make sure said paper towels are not very effective. Also make sure the shorts you are wearing slide down when you are cleaning surely exposing your underwear. :blush Ask for a trash can and have cashier bring around a monsterous container with a bag in it making things more obvious. Slide said monsterous container over the reamins of the frozen drink and then tell cashier you did your best and a mop will be needed. Leave while dignity drags behind you. :tiptoe LOLOL!!! That happened to me an hour ago. LOLOL!!! :haha


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I_am_me said:


> That happened to me an hour ago. LOLOL!!! :haha


 :nw :nw :lol


----------

